# History of water heaters



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I researched info on modern style tank water heaters and couldn't find much info. I am wanting to learn more about them like when the first models came out and the lifetime they yielded etc...
Here is a couple of photos of a heater I replaced yesterday h/o says they never replaced and dwelling was built in 70'. This heater does not have a relief valve and burner is on bottom.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

No relief valve!?!? They were suppose to be installed on the tee at cold water inlet. They had some kind of soft lead plug for releasing high temp water as well spring for high pressure.
Anyone remember "Reddy Hot " water heater?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nope no relief anywhere. No opening or plugged holes anywhere. When I took water inlet and outlet apart it was straight hook-up. Here's a photo of top of heater.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

http://inventors.about.com/library/inventors/blwaterheater.htm


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Dating from about 1895, this British heater is gas-fired


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

This is the American version of the Ewart (British) geyser. Operation was similar except that this one kept flue gases and water separate, so you could cook with or drink the hot water safely. It dates from 1902. 
People figured out that you could, with enough valves, use heaters like this for more than one thing. This one came with sufficient plumbing to supply a bathtub and sink. 
They could also be used to run the newfangled "rain bath" (shower). Originally rain baths were only proper for sick people. Bathing in general was frowned upon as being effeminate and unhealthy. It was only after 1863, when a bathtub was installed in the White House that bathing began to lose its bad image.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

This heater, patented in 1913, was installed beside your storage tank, with plumbing hooked up top and bottom. When you wanted hot water, you turned on the gas and lit it with a match. 
Heated water would flow by convection up to the top of the tank, drawing in cold water from the bottom. Hot water would accumulate in the tank from the top down. You would feel the bare tank with your hand. When enough of it was hot, you would turn off the gas and take your bath, wash dishes or whatever. 
There were no safety devices at all on early versions of this sort of heater and it was not uncommon for folks to forget the heater had been lit. They would be reminded by steam coming out any tap hot or cold when it was turned on, or by the tank blowing up. 
An advantage of this vs. modern tank heaters is that there was no flue in the tank so there was much less heat loss when the heater was not running. One of the most efficient heaters recently made was the Marathon, which was a modernized sidearm heater. Another advantage of this type of heater was that it was easy to replace only the part that went bad. If the tank leaked, you would get a new tank but keep the heater. Try that with a modern heater!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

How long does YOUR water heater endure? These are several designs made to last. They are tank-type heaters that have tanks made of copper or monel (a copper-nickel mix) -- no anode needed. 
In normal water, they can last a lifetime. Sadly, tanks like this are no longer made.
Several of these have external flues. That means that instead of a tube carrying hot gases up the center of the tank, as in most of today's models, the gases flowed between the wall of the tank and the exterior shell, thus creating a far greater surface area for heat exchange. 









And, it was possible to dome the bottom of the tank down. This made it possible to remove sediment easily with a drain valve if it were attached at the lowest point at the bottom center of the tank. Again, this would make it easy to maintain the heater, adding to its life. 
A: Ruud Monel, early '50s, 20-gallon tank, still works. Disconnected because the installer didn't understand the control. External flue.
B: Whitehead Monel tank; external flue. Late '40s.
C: General Supreme 40-gallon copper; external flue. Mid-'50s.
D: Mission heater, late 40s, standard flue, unknown alloy, steel tank, not glass lined; offset flue.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

This 200,000 Btu heater is essentially a large sidearm heater. Two of these (minus the hats, coats and other adornments) were used to heat a 1,100-gallon tank to provide hot water in a large office building.
It was designed for easy maintenance, with double doors on both sides for cleaning its seven coils.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

This British heater, dating from around 1915, had advanced from its predecessor. This has a doubled water pass to collect more heat from the hot gases, and slightly better controls to make it harder to asphyxiate yourself or melt down the heater!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

With patents back to 1894, this heater is amazingly advanced for its time. A sprinkler in the top sprayed water evenly out through the hot gases. This heater is about 90 percent efficient. Compare that with 75 percent for modern heaters. The Humphrey Co., of Kalamazoo, Mich, still exists and makes gas-powered lights.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

"The Jewel possesses merits never before attained by any water heater made up to this time," reads an advertisement in Scribner's magazine. Considering that up to that time, water mainly had to be heated in a pot over a wood fire or in a kettle on a stove, that was likely a true claim.
Manufactured by the George M. Clark & Co. of Chicago, in 1901, the Jewel No. 503 was one of the first instantaneous water heaters. It came with two sets of brackets, perhaps one for the kitchen and another for the bathroom, and was designed to be carried from place to place, as needed, by the lady of the house.
Women in those days had to be strong. The Jewel is made of iron and weighs 40 pounds!
It worked like this: you hooked up a cold-water hose to one of the pipes on the righthand side (3) -- didn't matter which; the other served as the hot-water outlet. Then you attached a gas hose (1) from a gas lamp or cigar lighter -- both of which were common in those days, pulled out the burner (2) turned on the gas and lit the burner. Letters on the front plate of the device remind you that water must be flowing through the pipes when the burner is operating. Water then flowed back and forth through the pipes (5) and came back out the right side. The higher you ran the gas, the hotter the water.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The makers of the Holyoke believed that many small, tightly wound, coils would provide greater flexibility than fewer large ones, as was common in many heaters of its day. They were trying to build a heater that would fit every need. The reservoir to the left of the burners held kerosene and had a gauge to show fuel level. Kerosene was a common fuel a hundred years ago.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Cool stuff, thanks Old School for the history lesson!:thumbsup:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> The makers of the Holyoke believed that many small, tightly wound, coils would provide greater flexibility than fewer large ones, as was common in many heaters of its day. They were trying to build a heater that would fit every need. The reservoir to the left of the burners held kerosene and had a gauge to show fuel level. Kerosene was a common fuel a hundred years ago.


I seen a similarv single model at a swap meets several weeks ago with copper coils inside and inlet ad outlet connectios. Person wanted 40$ I didn't pop on it though.
Thanks for history O.S.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> I seen a similarv single model at a swap meets several weeks ago with copper coils inside and inlet ad outlet connectios. Person wanted 40$ I didn't pop on it though.
> Thanks for history O.S.


I would have bought that in a heart beat

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I would have bought that in a heart beat
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


 My mistake. 
1. I didn't have 40$ cash that day.
2. My phone battery was dead and couldn't post a pic while I shopped around.

What's it worth? Ill go next couple of weekends and see if I spot it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> My mistake.
> 1. I didn't have 40$ cash that day.
> 2. My phone battery was dead and couldn't post a pic while I shopped around.
> 
> What's it worth? Ill go next couple of weekends and see if I spot it.


To the right person it could be worth lots

I might of paid at least $ 500,00 if it was in good condition

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*dont forget mine*

this one is a 1913 Humphrey....
I found it under a stairwell downtown...

now it sits in my store front window...

they are worth what ever some rich plumber is 
willing to pay for one... 
I myself would not give more than 500 bucks...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> this one is a 1913 Humphrey....
> I found it under a stairwell downtown...
> 
> now it sits in my store front window...
> ...


*very nice.... *


----------

